# Roof Valley and wall intersections.



## CavalieroConstruction (Jun 6, 2021)

No longer roofing but inspecting. This area is leaking. I'm suggesting to the builder a membrane or sheet metal pan in this area.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Agreed. Sheetmetal pan or a grey colored TPO/PVC or selfstick/torch down. Looks like a high dollar home, my personal choice would copper.


----------



## CavalieroConstruction (Jun 6, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Agreed. Sheetmetal pan or a grey colored TPO/PVC or selfstick/torch down. Looks like a high dollar home, my personal choice would copper.


Its on the back of the roof, so the builder wont go for copper. As a matter of fact if you look he didn't even match the shingles! I warned my client about these constricted areas on the pre-drywall phase inspection. 
Thanks for your response.


----------

